# Dataplotter v2.1 auf e!COCKPIT installieren funktioniert nicht



## Fr0g (31 Januar 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich wollte mich die Tage an den Dataplotter (Link) versuchen und habe mich nach der Anleitung von Wago für mein PFC200 Controller gehalten. Jedoch kommt nach starten des Uploads folgende Fehlermeldung.


Mache ich was falsch, oder woran kann es liegen? Das komische ist das der automatisch angelegte Pfad eigentlich nicht korrekt ist. Die Datei "install-dataplotter_2.1_arm"(vom Typ .ipk) liegt nämlich auf dem Desktop und nicht wie im Bild zu sehen auf "C:\fakepath\install-dataplotter_2.1_arm.ipk". 
Habe dies manuell geändert, jedoch funktioniert dies ebenso dann nicht. Habe auch den Controller auf Stop gestellt, das bringt aber auch nichts.
Hoffe das mir jemand Helfen kann.


Gruß Fr0g


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (1 Februar 2017)

Hallo Fr0g,

Auch wenn "C:\fakepath\install-dataplotter_2.1_arm.ipk" angezeigt wird, wird die Datei richtig ausgewählt und kann hochgeladen werden. Dass eine Datei nicht hochgeladen werden kann, kann daran liegen, dass die CPU stark ausgelastet ist. Bitte versuche den Controller in Stop zu stellen und die Datei auszuwählen (Pfad nicht verändern) und dann hochzuladen.


----------



## Fr0g (1 Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. 
Jedoch hatte ich dies schon an diesem Tage mit dem STOPPEN der CPU probiert gehabt. Habe es jetzt am nächsten Tag nochmal Probiert, jedoch wieder mit dem gleichem Resultat. Vielleicht ist die Datei defekt?
Was mir noch einfällt ist das aufgrund des drauf gespieltem Programms kein Platz mehr auf dem Speicher ist, wenn "Programm" und "Software Uploads" sich einen Speicher teilen. Hier wollte ich nachfragen ob eine Anleitung existiert wie es in e!COCKPIT zu lösen ist, dass gesamte Programm + Visu-Daten auf die SD-Karte zu spielen, wenn das Programm bei Abänderungen neu hochgeladen wird?

Gruß Fr0g


----------



## Lex (2 Februar 2017)

Also ich habe es nochmal versucht mit einem Reset (Ursprung) und dabei auch den Controller auf STOP gestellt. Funktioniert weiterhin leider nicht. Weiß nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (8 Februar 2017)

Hallo Fr0g/Lex,

bitte versuche das Dateisystem zurückzusetzen, indem du die Runtime auf Codesys 2.3 und anschließend wieder auf e!COCKPIT stellst. Bei Werkseinstellungen wird dies nicht zurückgesetzt.
Wenn du das Programm auf der SD Karte haben willst, kannst du einfach im Web Based Management unter PLC Runtime --> General Information den Haken bei ‚ Home directory on memory card enabled‘ setzen.


----------



## Lex (8 Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Dies war die Lösung jedoch möchte ich sicher gehen ob es normal ist, wenn der Punkt der Upload Datei automatisch auf Activate steht und nachfolgend auf "Submit" gedrückt wird die aufgelistete Datei verschwindet? Oder lässt man diesen zustand einfach so ohne auf Submit zu drücken?

Gruß Lex


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (8 Februar 2017)

Hallo,
um die Datei zu aktivieren musst du Submit drücken, dann wird der Dataplotter installiert und die Datei 'verschwindet' aus der Ansicht.


----------

